# Recruitment agencies



## Kildare Lady (14 Nov 2007)

Hi All,
Can anybody recommend a good recruitment agencie in the Kildare area.


----------



## Satanta (14 Nov 2007)

Kildare Lady said:


> Hi All,
> Can anybody recommend a good recruitment agencie in the Kildare area.


I've no knowledge of the Kildare area specifically, but in general you'd probably get a more meaninful response if you gave an idea of which area(s)/sectors/jobs your interested in (e.g. admin work, specialist skilled jobs, etc.).


----------



## wigwam (14 Nov 2007)

Hi there,

You could try [broken link removed]. 

I know they have a presence in Kildare.


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Nov 2007)

hi

Just go to irish job site and put area in as kildare that you want to work.I think Ann O brien ae in Naas.Also DB Recruitment are in naas.Here is another website.What sctor are you looking for?

Also Adecco are based in Leixlip Ralph Square
Recruitmentireland.com


----------



## Kildare Lady (14 Nov 2007)

I work in administration, secretarial, receptionist area, its just that I have recently moved from Tallaght to the Kilcock but im still working in Tallaght and the commute is a nightmare.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

Any use?

[broken link removed]


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Nov 2007)

I know the feeling i live in leixlip work in Ballyfermot, traffic can be bad.The only thing i find is that if you work down in kildare pay is not as good as Dublin West. Did you look at websites?


----------



## Satanta (14 Nov 2007)

Worth remembering that a recruitment agency works for the client, who is the employer, and not for you! I wouldn't suggest having too much (which personally means any) loyalty to any one agency/agent. 

If you can identify a few working in the area (especially those with a local base in the area) get in touch with more than one. If some seem especially good (either through a large number of jobs you're interested in, specialists in your area etc.) take the time to set up a meeting with them. They are far more likely to try and sell you to a client if they have confidence in you as a potential employee.

Best of luck with the job hunting! 
(I've recently managed to leave my Dublin commute pains behind, now greatly enjoying every second of the additional "free" time. Hope you get something a little closer to home.)


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Nov 2007)

good avice santanta, lot of agencys just want to place you and get the €3,000 fee and upwards.Tell them what you want


----------



## Kildare Lady (14 Nov 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for your all your comments. I have tried kildarejobs.ie everyday for the past month, but no luck ... iv also registered with a few agencies and as far as I can see they tell you they have something suitable and then dont even bother to get back to you one way or the other....


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Nov 2007)

HI

I know the feeling  all you can do is keep trying.if you want to send me a maili will advise the ones who will mess your around.good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kildare Lady (14 Nov 2007)

Hi Snowball,

Im new to this site, how do I send a mail to you??  i have rang addeco in lexlip and there is no answer!!


----------



## Satanta (14 Nov 2007)

Kildare Lady said:


> iv also registered with a few agencies and as far as I can see they tell you they have something suitable and then dont even bother to get back to you one way or the other....


From an agency pov, the more CVs they have on file the better! If a job comes in which you match then they'll be in touch, if not... it's no big deal to them. 

It's a bit of effort, but probably worth the time given your situation. Most of the job sites will allow you to set up e-mail alerts for jobs which match certain criteria. Set up a few and something suitable might turn up. Most will also allow you to upload a CV (or create a new one to their format) so potential employers can contact you (also possible to restrict your contact info so that they can only get in touch via an e-mail through the site). Although, I'm not sure how helpful any of this might be to your specific area, it depends on how the employers go about recruitment.

Depending on what type of companies you have experience with (I know a lot of companies look for admin/secreterial/technical administrative staff with experience of the industry) you could try contacting a few companies directly.

Having a look on the many Irish job sites (a hand full listed below, far from exhaustive) should give an idea of the agencies active in the area, while also letting you search directly for jobs (a lot of companies normally/only recruit through agencies, while others avoid agencies to reduce the cost - so best to try both routes)

www.jobs.ie
www.monster.ie
www.irishjobs.ie
www.jobsireland.ie
www.nixers.com
www.careerjet.ie
www.recruitireland.com


----------



## Kildare Lady (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks a mil for that Satanta....much appreciated


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2007)

I would also look at registering with some of the agencies that have jobs in say, Naas, Celbridge, Maynooth etc. 


I know you said you worked in Tallaght, but would you not consider coming in as far as say, Baldonnell Business Park or City West?  If so register with the likes of Mary B in Walkinstown or AK Recruits or Celtic Careers.

Or perhaps some of the ones in Meath might cover your surrounding areas.

I have recently moved to Kill in Kildare and at the moment I work in Clondalkin(just off the Grange Castle turn off) 

I am completely spoiled because it takes me 12 minutes to get in and same coming home.  There was talk of our office relocating to D4 and if so and much as I love my job, I just dont think I could handle the commute, so have started researching where the nearest agencies are.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Dinny (15 Nov 2007)

I would register your CV on www.monster.ie database this way agencies with relevant and live jobs will come directly to you.


----------



## Satanta (15 Nov 2007)

Dinny said:


> I would register your CV on www.monster.ie database this way agencies with relevant and live jobs will come directly to you.


.... along with plenty of agencies with no relevant or live jobs who just want an additional CV in the list should something appropriate come along.


Don't get me wrong, I know a few agencies who do an excellent job. But the few who spend more time CV harvesting than working on placing people for clients (not really the agencies fault, guess they just don't have enough jobs coming in) have tended over the last few years to put a lot of people off using agencies. 

Having said all that, I do agree with registering your CV on Monster, just don't believe every agent who says "I have a client looking for your skill set" has a client waiting in the wings. If you avoid building your hopes up for each one, then at least by letting them add your CV to the pile you will be in a position to go for the job.... should a relevant one turn up.


----------



## Dinny (15 Nov 2007)

Speaking from experience of owning a recruitment company I find consultants are more interested in trying to fill live jobs than filling up CV data bases. 

You will get a lot of doubling up of agencies calling you regarding the same position, but you are not limiting yourself to the jobs that the particular agencies you chose. As well as employers seeing your CV

Regards

Denis


----------



## Kildare Lady (15 Nov 2007)

Hi all,

Many thanks for your comments, I have posted my cv and a few of the sites, I also rang about one position that was advertised in Kildare, only for them to tell me it was in D 12......just unreal


----------



## coleen (18 Nov 2007)

Just to let you know it might be worth ringing all the big compaines and maybe some smaller ones also, as a place where a friend works had a job available and they were interviewing people send to them by a recuitment company but they acually hired a person who just rang up on spec as she had just as good experience and there was the added bounus of no fee to a recuitment place.


----------

